# Practising uploading - just ignore!



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Cara - do you think he looks like Izzy?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Roro always wanted a twin!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just ignore! how can I ignore a cutie pie!!! I love the glasses pic


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha. He is sweet - we love him to bits. I had to have a practice run with the pic, as I keep forgetting how its done and have to work it out all over again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you sure seem to have the hang of it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tressa said:


> Roro always wanted a twin!


oh that one has to go in the owner look a likie thread lol


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, think I am getting the hang of it now. Thanks for the nice comments, ladies.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He has a very pretty face!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, of course it should. Never thought of that! lol.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Cara - do you think he looks like Izzy?


I can't believe how much like Izzy he looks. How big is he and where did you get him?







,


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

He is a Jandaz puppy, born on 17th March 2010. Maybe they are related in one parent at least,as I believe yours is from Jandaz too but a bit later. Even their expressions are similar, but maybe its just a cockapoo trait to look so cute


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I posted pics of her mum and dad in an earlier thread: (click here)

Her mum was a min poodle 'Windanna Golden Flake' and her dad an American cocker 'Tis-Ajs Eyecandy'

She was born May 12th 2010, same breeder.

It is uncanny how much they look alike, as you say the expressions! Who is holding Freddie in your pic? If it is an adult I think he may be bigger than Izzy, she is 6.3 kilos.

I guess they couldn't have the same mum, so maybe the dad?
xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, Cara - they have the same Dad! So they are half-siblings Teddy was 8 kg about 4 weeks ago and I am trying to keep him around that weight. Thats my granddaughter Ruadhan, called Roro for short (she invented it herself) Its lovely to have a relative on the forum!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How exciting! What a shame we live at opposite ends of the UK!!!!! I don't think I will be coming to sunny Scotland having lived in Carlisle for 2 years, but if you ever make it this far south let me know. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Forgot to ask - what did Teddy's mum look like? xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Not possible to ignore a thread with such lovely pics  Teddy and Izzy look identical - wouldn't you both have fun on an off lead walk together trying to get the right dog back.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They really are very alike! Interesting they are half siblings. What a shame you don't live closer.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> They really are very alike! Interesting they are half siblings. What a shame you don't live closer.


Sorry Cara, didn't get back on that one as daughter arrived home for a visit and has been quite unwell (better now, thank goodness)
Actually, it was my daughters and granddaughter who went down to Wales to collect Teddy, and they were so entranced by the puppies that I don't think they thought to ask to see the parents at all. None of us were very clued up really, but all has worked out well anyway - he is the centre of our household these days. 
Yes, it would be lovely to have them meet up, and who knows - I am trying to persuade OH to buy an old camper van, and it may bring us down there sometime......
Oops sorry, wrong quote - thought it was Cara's lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pics, love the specs shot. You were right about the similarities then x x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Great pics, love the specs shot. You were right about the similarities then x x


Yes, it was lovely to find out they were related. I know there are other siblings about but none of the owners seem to want to keep up any dialogue, so it was nice to find little Izzy


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

hiya dont they look alike cant believe it i think the looks come from my boy duffy american cocker brian crouch from cardiff has a brother from caras litter i will try and put a pic on !! he looks the same janice x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So is Duffy the pet name for tjs Eyecandy? (Dont think I got the name quite right there, sorry, but you will know who I mean )


----------

